# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nikon Coolpix 5400 vs 5700



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I am thinking to buy a new digital camera

I dude betwen nikon coolpix 5400 and 5700.

What´s you opinions?








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I am thinking to buy a new digital camera

I dude betwen nikon coolpix 5400 and 5700.

What´s you opinions?








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

5400 vs. 5700

1. Price
- 5700 is $300 more expensive

2. MP amount
- 5.1 5400 vs. 5 5700 (not a big difference though)

3. Lens
- 4x Zoom-Nikkor (5400) vs. 8x optical zoom (5700)

4. Lens Focal Length
- 35mm equivalent 28-116mm (5400) vs. 35mm equivalent 35-280mm (5700)

5. Focus Range

- Manual from *0.4" - infinity*







(5400) vs. 19.7" - infinity (normal); 1.4" minimum (macro)







(5700)

For additional reading on 5400 -->READ HERE

For additional reading on 5700 --> READ HERE


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

5400 is the best option to take pictures to the aquariums. Has a wonderfull macro mode!!

What´s your opinion about nikon digital cameras?








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Xema:
> What´s your opinion about nikon digital cameras?


I can't say anything bad about it. Excellent and top quality cameras.

Look at Randy's website. He is using CoolPix 900 and has a lot of information and general tips.

Randy's Photography.

Also look at the links with general tips I posted on top of this section.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

In Spain it´s said that nikon objetives are very darck, I don´t know if you understand me...








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Xema:
> In Spain it´s said that nikon objetives are very darck, I don´t know if you understand me


Xema,

I never worked with digital Nikon. I have old SLR F10 model which works great. But the bottom line is that Nikon digital cameras are right on the top shelf as for as SLR/digital photography.

Talk to Randy (link above) about his CoolPix 900. Present cameras (5400 or 5700) are a lot better then his 900 model.

I don't think you can go wrong with Nikons.

Do some research on www.dpreview.com and www.steve-digicams.com about camera specs as for as taking pictures other then aquaria.


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

I think the 5400 of course, there isn't a magic cam, how works fine with macro having a 35-280... best qualiy the 5400 for acuarium.

wwwallace


----------

